# perlcc bug?



## graudeejs (Jul 22, 2009)

It seams, that perlcc doesn't work, when you specify absolute path for output file


```
$ perlcc -B playd.pl -o `pwd`/test                                
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 394.
Use of uninitialized value in -d at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 424.
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 194.
/usr/local/bin/perlcc: playd.pl did not compile:
open : No such file or directory at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/B/Bytecode.pm line 737.
 CHECK failed--call queue aborted.
```

I think problem is at line about 160, but i'm not perl expert, and that syntax confuses me
It works with relative path:
`$ perlcc -B playd.pl -o ./test`
`$ perlcc -B playd.pl -o test`

Would anyone care to report this with perlbug...
I don't want to use it because I don't have valid domain name for my PC....


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

The `pwd` might be the cause. Have you tried it with a full path like /home/username/test?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes.... I did try that many times....
I just used pwd because i was lazy to type full path....
pwd works fine....


I think problem is at line about 160, but i'm not perl expert, and that syntax confuses me


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 22, 2009)

it is expressly written as though:


```
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 394.
Use of uninitialized value in -d at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 424.
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/bin/perlcc line 194.
```


```
open : No such file or directory at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/B/Bytecode.pm line 737.
```

it is desirable to look source codes!

and interestingly, why do you do it?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2009)

here's the source if that's what you mean
http://code.google.com/p/playd/source/browse/perl/playd.pl


I want to compile bytecode because it will save some time perl needs to compile script....


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 23, 2009)

you will ask that who wrote a script

him probably it is not necessary to compile


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2009)

[The above script, (link, that i provided) is my own]
It compiles if outputfile name doesn't contain absolute path....


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

What version of perl do you have installed?

Line 394 in my perlcc is a "my $file = shift;" which shouldn't pose any problems and certainly not the error you are getting.

Edit: Scratch that.. Confusing less and vi commands here :r

It's a if ($Input eq $output) statement. So one of those appear to be empty.


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 23, 2009)

probably for your the script thread or multiplexing is needed, compiling him is not necessary


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2009)

I know..., I created this tread to point out bug in perlcc, and hoped someone would report it with perlbun.... I don't have valid domain, and my report could be filtered as spam.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Could be related:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-perl/2009-July/002230.html


----------

